# Quiche Recipe page



## kingfisherfd2 (Jul 31, 2005)

I guess that Real Men Eat Quiche is no longer as funny to me as it was when I was younger.  I didn't think anything with a funny name like quiche would be something that I would like.
But, I love trying new quiche recipes.  
Some things that I do to make them easier would be to buy the refrigerated pie crust that you can unroll and fill.
Here is the one that I made today. 

6 eggs
Half and half

onion and green pepper sauted in butter.
feta cheese crumbled
garlic
one diced roma tomato
a couple leaves of rubbed sage and sweet basil chopped fine.
fresh ground pepper
sea salt to taste
a sprinkling of Ground Red pepper.

I'm sorry that there aren't measurments, but I don't measure, I look at the mix of ingredients for quiche.  I want enough of each item that I will get some of each in every bite.  I would guess I am at about 1/4 to 1/2 C each of the onion, pepper, feta and roma tom.  the rest is kinda to taste.  

I would love to see some other ideas on quiches.  I would like to make one with potatos, bacon, chedder cheese and maybe some fresh herbs and spices.
Post them up.
They might be the perfect sunday brunch item.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 31, 2005)

Quiche is like a fritatta in many ways .... eggs just begging to be united with some leftovers and a little imagination! 

Who said real men don't eat quiche? I can eat quiche and not go shopping for shoes .... no matter how much I may want to.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks Daisy, that salmon one sounds deliteful.  I'm suprised that there haven't been more response to this.  I think guests think that quiche is a fancy meal and it isn't much different from making omlettes.


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 2, 2005)

My Aunt eats quiche all the time.  This is one she makes.  Nothing fancy to it, but we all really like it.

Hash Brown Quiche

3 cups frozen loose-pack shredded hash browns, thawed
1/3 cup butter, melted
1 1/4 cup diced fully cooked ham
1-2 cup  shredded cheese of your choice (we like extra sharp cheddar)
1/4 cup diced green or red pepper
2 eggs
1/2 cup milk
 salt
 pepper

Press hash browns between paper towel to remove excess moisture.  Press into the bottom and up the sides of an ungreased 9" pie plate.  Drizzle with butter.  Bake at 425 for 25 minutes.  Combine the ham, cheese and green pepper, spoon over crust.

In a small bowl, beat eggs, milk, salt and pepper.  Pour over all.  Reduce heat to 350 and bake for 25-30 minutes or until knife inserted comes out clean.  Let stand for 10 minutes.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 21, 2005)

mmmm i LOVE quiches!  I copied down a blue cheese quiche recipe that someone posted on here last year and I make it all the time.

I definitely recomend it....

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=390&highlight=blue+cheese+quiche


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 2, 2005)

I wanted a quiche last night and threw some left over ingredients I had in my fridge, it turned out prettty well.

spinach, mushroom and red pepper quiche

6 egg substitutes I think thats 1 1/2 cups
1/2-3/4 cups non-fat 1/2 or milk
1 cup grated cheese ( I used half sharp and half smoked cheddar)
handful of spinach (frozen, defrosted and patted dry)
1/2 red bell pepper diced
1/2 portabella mushroom chopped
tabasco sause
salt & pepper
premade frozed pie crust

Preheat oven to 350
heat pie crust for a few minutes until warm and light brown.
In medium bowl combine egg substitue and cream/milk, mix.  Then add next 6 ingredients, and combine.  Pour into pie crust and bake for 40-60 minutes, until golden brown. Enjoy!


----------



## clasens (Jan 15, 2006)

*quiche*

frozen puff pastry for the crust is really good too!


----------

